# crazy day



## ronaldj (Aug 26, 2019)

got up early stacked a few cord of fire wood, checked my phone and had to go to the VA to pick up a new hearing aid. the Va is 35 miles away, didn't have the right thing with me had to come home and go back. wife wanted something from Meijer's so I went there at noon while waiting for Va to reopen. upon leaving Meijer's I hit the curb and had a flat tire. forty five minutes later I had it changed and I went back to VA. on the way home decided I needed new tires, 400 dollars later, home and jumped into cool pool. great day of the retired life.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 26, 2019)

What an aggravating day. Glad to hear you are now in the pool enjoying yourself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2019)

Sounds like a Murphy's Law day Ronald, glad you're retired and had the time and a cool pool to jump into once you got home!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2019)

*WOW, what a day.  Seems you had everything go wrong. Hope tomorrow is better.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 26, 2019)

Terrible day for you.  Tomorrow will be better that is unless you misplace the new hearing aid.


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 27, 2019)

today hopefully will be better, up early soon off to have breakfast with church friends, later helping can tomatoes.....last night was much better, wife made homemade apple pie from our apple tree apples.


----------



## Squirl (Aug 27, 2019)

Happy to see you have mobility, money and a life partner!


----------



## Lara (Aug 28, 2019)

What could be better than breakfast with church friends, canned tomatoes, apple trees, and a good wife who makes homemade apple pie for you. I can almost smell the aroma. mmmm Life is good for you now


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2019)

ronaldj said:


> got up early stacked a few cord of fire wood, checked my phone and had to go to the VA to pick up a new hearing aid. the Va is 35 miles away, didn't have the right thing with me had to come home and go back. wife wanted something from Meijer's so I went there at noon while waiting for Va to reopen. upon leaving Meijer's I hit the curb and had a flat tire. forty five minutes later I had it changed and I went back to VA. on the way home decided I needed new tires, 400 dollars later, home and jumped into cool pool. great day of the retired life.


As Eryka Badu sang "what a day...what a day".  Glad you made it back safely after all that and were able to enjoy your pool.


----------

